# Overclocking Athlon II X4 630.



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

I am OCing it with default HSF.I tried 3.4 ghz ( 243 x 14) and adjusted HT link and memory according to that.I left voltage to default 1.36 it reached a max of 1.38.It ran fine and showed huge performance increase in benchmarks.
Its 38*C idle and 50+ in games.But when I ran prime 95 temp rised to near 70
then i turned it off.But what does it mean.? Isnt it stable? Or that much stress wont come in gaming and real life apps..?

I am really impressed with 3.4ghz so I still keep that and in a safe side, I have put the turn off temp to 70*C in bios.
I have heard that if we put voltage to auto, board will send more voltage to OCed proccy so that its get overheated.I am afraid to play with voltages.
Tell me how to set proper voltage to reduce heating.


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am OCing it with default HSF.I tried 3.4 ghz ( 243 x 14) and adjusted HT link and memory according to that.I left voltage to default 1.36 it reached a max of 1.38.It ran fine and showed huge performance increase in benchmarks.
> Its 38*C idle and 50+ in games.But when I ran prime 95 temp rised to near 70
> then i turned it off.But what does it mean.? Isnt it stable? Or that much stress wont come in gaming and real life apps..?
> 
> ...



3.4Ghz is close to the upper limit. better stick to 3.2-3.3Ghz. also u did the right thing by now playing with voltage. increase voltage + stock HSF = trouble. remember. increase voltage only when u using an OEM HSF. also Athlon II's OC potential doesn't change when increasing voltage. seldom they touch 3.5Ghz, that also when adding voltage. 

my suggestion is simple. back the speed to 3.2Ghz & drop the voltage as low as possible. than try Prime95 & a few heavy games. u should see a huge drop in temperature.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

hey nice thread buddy
will surely help most of us (who r buying this proccy)
and do make sure to keep it alive

regarding ur experience
lower it a bit(speed)
we dont want to have any trouble with it

or change the stock cooler and enjoy the ratings


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey nice thread buddy
> will surely help most of us (who r buying this proccy)
> and do make sure to keep it alive
> 
> ...



most of the review centers, who OC X4 6** with default heatsink, were able to reach 3.2-3.45Ghz. not bad for a Rs.4500 proccy. i'll rather tell impressive. 



piyush120290 said:


> or change the stock cooler and enjoy the ratings



in day to day computing or gaming, hardly any difference. only if some heavy benchmark tried the OEM HSF will come into play.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

^^totally agree with ya
anyways
i'm just waiting for my xams to get over(abhi to start bhi nai huye,kal se hein....lol)


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

I wondered when I got better performance marks in passmarks performance test in 3.4Ghz.Also there wasnt any crashes for any applications and games.Problem was only with prime 95.Then I tried 3.3,3.2 and finally default 2.8.Even in default, temperatures head to 70 in prime 95.I think its not optimised to newrer proccys or it might be a proccy heating application

I ran another application based on test with 8lac iterations the same to prime 95.But the temperatures were stable in 58*C.

Now I am running in 3.4Ghz with a passmark CPU rating of 3446.
What about a Cooler master Hyper TX3 in my proocy..? Can I reach 3.5?


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

^^may be
but its useless to spend on the cooler and then get 100mhz boost


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

The Test in prime95 is :-
800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.

I have done the same test in Orthos Stress Prime 2004 for 20 mins.Temperatures went upto 58 and stayed between 55-58.
That means Athlon II X4 630 is stable @ 3.4 Ghz in default HSF.
Also one thing, if I run prime 95 for 20 min The proccy will be blown


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^totally agree with ya
> anyways
> i'm just waiting for my xams to get over(abhi to start bhi nai huye,kal se hein....lol)



mine starts from this saturday. 

tomorrow u got exam & today u discussing problems here. u broken even my record 



ajai5777 said:


> I wondered when I got better performance marks in passmarks performance test in 3.4Ghz.Also there wasnt any crashes for any applications and games.Problem was only with prime 95.Then I tried 3.3,3.2 and finally default 2.8.Even in default, temperatures head to 70 in prime 95.I think its not optimised to newrer proccys or it might be a proccy heating application
> 
> I ran another application based on test with 8lac iterations the same to prime 95.But the temperatures were stable in 58*C.
> 
> ...



prime95 stretches all 4 cores. such a rise in temperature is obvious but not sure if its a bit too high.



piyush120290 said:


> ^^may be
> but its useless to spend on the cooler and then get 100mhz boost



i agree. 100Mhz. or say max 200Mhz with that cooler. total wastage of money.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> mine starts from this saturday.
> 
> tomorrow u got exam & today u discussing problems here. u broken even my record



Me 2 got exam tomorrow afternoon, supli from the 3rd semester-Thermodynamics.
I am trying overclocking here Need to study from now.Atleast 4 modules.out of 5.
2 modules today and 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> mine starts from this saturday.
> 
> tomorrow u got exam & today u discussing problems here. u broken even my record


kya karu??
the subject is Soft Computing(in other words...it sux)
u wont believe that a student of computer science have to go through structure of brain,its working,Charles Darwin theories,DNA,chromosomes,mutation,..all that stuff

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> Me 2 got exam tomorrow afternoon, supli from the 3rd semester-Thermodynamics.
> I am trying overclocking here Need to study from now.Atleast 4 modules.out of 5.
> 2 modules today and 2 tomorrow.


at least u have got a reason to do so
"thermo"dynamics somewhat deals with overclocking


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Me 2 got exam tomorrow afternoon, supli from the 3rd semester-Thermodynamics.
> I am trying overclocking here Need to study from now.Atleast 4 modules.out of 5.
> 2 modules today and 2 tomorrow.



ok all the best. both OC & exam. in exam don't mistakenly write how to OC a processor when asking about increasing efficiancy in a Carnot heat engine 



piyush120290 said:


> kya karu??
> the subject is Soft Computing(in other words...it sux)
> u wont believe that a student of computer science have to go through structure of brain,its working,Charles Darwin theories,DNA,chromosomes,mutation,..all that stuff



hahahaha. never knew such a subject exist. hope i don't have to face same fate as u. u2 all the best.

first day morning i got Accountancy & Sociology. hope they ask something about "ram purchasing a pc, etc". and in latter they should ask "how to bargain when buying a pc".

& in afternoon is the ultimate subject i came across. Communication skills. just hoping they won't ask something like this "how to propose a girl?"  else i am on spot fail.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ok all the best. both OC & exam. in exam don't mistakenly write how to OC a processor when asking about increasing efficiancy in a Carnot heat engine


yup





Sam.Shab said:


> hahahaha. never knew such a subject exist. hope i don't have to face same fate as u. u2 all the best.


rest of the chapters are cool
one of them is artificial intelligence




Sam.Shab said:


> & in afternoon is the ultimate subject i came across. Communication skills. just hoping they won't ask something like this "how to propose a girl?"  else i am on spot fail.


hey dont worry
farrey kaam aayenge


----------



## prasath_digit (May 17, 2010)

whats the default speed of the Athlon II X4 630?. Besides 3.4Ghz is very impressive for a CPU which costs Rs.4500/-. 

wat mobo ur using?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 17, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> whats the default speed of the Athlon II X4 630?. Besides 3.4Ghz is very impressive for a CPU which costs Rs.4500/-.
> 
> wat mobo ur using?



Its 2.8 Ghz.That means 21% overclock in the default HSF itself.
My mobo is Biostar TA785G3 HD.
I had even tried L3 unlocking.Unfortunately its a propus not a disabled deneb.


----------



## happy20b (May 18, 2010)

@OP

Even i want to overclock my x4 630.. you can find my system config in signature. Even i am using stock HSF

I have few questions for you. 

1] What voltage you have set in bios ? mine is auto and i know it is not gud to set it to auto during overclock .

2] Which software you use for checking cpu temperature ? I am using amd overdrive.

3] Have you applied thermal paste to ur cpu?

finally , are you trying to ovecrclock builting graphics card as well ?

Thanks


----------



## ajai5777 (May 18, 2010)

happy20b said:


> @OP
> 
> Even i want to overclock my x4 630.. you can find my system config in signature. Even i am using stock HSF
> 
> ...



1. I use auto and its working well.1.36 in normal and 1.38 under load.No problem of overvoltage and heating.

2.I use cpuid'd HWmonitor

3.I havnt done anything like that.

I dont want to overclock my GPU now.Main prob is that its sitting close to the nearby PCI card so cooling is less but its one with arctic cooler.

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

If you ask about stability I would say its stable.
I have done some stress tests to test the OC.
The results of prime 95 and orthos stress prime are already discussed.I would like to share another observation.I played NFS Shift for half an hour and suddenly checked the temperatures.It was 55.

P.S Prime 95 is not a stress test; the name itself is torture test.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

I read somewhere that games and other apps cant be used to test the stability of the OC.Because all cores are not stressed continuously.We need proper stress tests to ensure safety for future.

According to that I ran Linx in 3.4Ghz.After some time it crashed
Then I realised that its not stable.(sorry for giving wrong info early)

Then I brought it down to 3.3 and ran Linx for 10 min.It stayed between 61-65 stable with out any crashes.

Considering the max operating temp of the proccy (72) it seems quiet stable for a stress test.So I am fixing to 3.3Ghz.

Still the 18% OC seems good.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2010)

^^hey sometimes the testing softwares also seem to be faulty
i've heard many cases where one proccy was declared stable amd in other test it crashed at same speed


----------



## prasath_digit (May 18, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Its 2.8 Ghz.That means 21% overclock in the default HSF itself.
> My mobo is Biostar TA785G3 HD.



tats really good....  



ajai5777 said:


> I had even tried L3 unlocking.Unfortunately its a propus not a disabled deneb.



so the Athlon II X4 630 has an L3 cache tats disabled at default? why are they disabling the caches while releasing the CPUs?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> so the Athlon II X4 630 has an L3 cache tats disabled at default? why are they disabling the caches while releasing the CPUs?



what ajai mentioned earlier is his X4 is based on propus die, not daneb. propus = no L3 cache. daneb = L3 cache. so he his proccy got no L3 cache. where can he unlock it than?



piyush120290 said:


> ^^hey sometimes the testing softwares also seem to be faulty
> i've heard many cases where one proccy was declared stable amd in other test it crashed at same speed



mostly are build for Intel proccies. so a few may crash on AMD. nothing strange or so.



ajai5777 said:


> I dont want to overclock my GPU now.Main prob is that its sitting close to the nearby PCI card so cooling is less but its one with arctic cooler.



forget the PCI Card. your card got arctic cooler. use MSI Afterburner & ramp up the core clock & memory speed. also push fan to its highest possible value.



ajai5777 said:


> Still the 18% OC seems good.



18-30% OC on a 4500 processor. add to it u using default heatsink. what more u want? 



happy20b said:


> 1] What voltage you have set in bios ? mine is auto and i know it is not gud to set it to auto during overclock .
> 
> 2] Which software you use for checking cpu temperature ? I am using amd overdrive.
> 
> 3] Have you applied thermal paste to ur cpu?



1. as you still using the X4 620 with default cooler, lower voltage or keep it like that. upp voltage when u in mood of eating some Tandoori processor 

also will like to mention, X4 620 OC should be about 100Mhz shy of X4 630. so as ajai able take his processor till 3.4Ghz, u better stick to 3.2Ghz as upper safety limit.

2. Overdrive is good enough



piyush120290 said:


> rest of the chapters are cool
> one of them is artificial intelligence



will get it on 5th semester.


----------



## happy20b (May 19, 2010)

@ Sam.Shab

 Even I own X4 630 not 620 

@ajai

    So are you using FSB*MP -> 235*14 ? And is it stable ?

Apart from over-clocking .. I have one question for you . Are you able to get hdmi audio ? I believe even your mobo has got same IGP as mine (4200 HD)


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

happy20b said:


> @ Sam.Shab
> 
> Even I own X4 630 not 620



oops mistake


----------



## ajai5777 (May 19, 2010)

happy20b said:


> @ Sam.Shab
> 
> Even I own X4 630 not 620
> 
> ...



I am using 236X14 and under clocked memory and HT link to meet the OC.So
my HT link kept to 1.8GHz now its running in 2.1Ghz.Also memory is in 1066 mode and its running in 1260Mhz.If we dont change memory according to that, it also will be OCed to unstable values.

My mobo supports HDMI,DVI etc but actually I dont know much about it.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> what ajai mentioned earlier is his X4 is based on propus die, not daneb. propus = no L3 cache. daneb = L3 cache. so he his proccy got no L3 cache. where can he unlock it than?



Oops!. I see.....never understood it clearly....


----------



## happy20b (May 20, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am using 236X14 and under clocked memory and HT link to meet the OC.So
> my HT link kept to 1.8GHz now its running in 2.1Ghz.Also memory is in 1066 mode and its running in 1260Mhz.If we dont change memory according to that, it also will be OCed to unstable values.
> 
> My mobo supports HDMI,DVI etc but actually I dont know much about it.



Ok thanks for the info.. i will try with this value and post my result


----------



## bhuwan_88 (May 20, 2010)

You can raise the fsb as high as it will allow you as long as you keep your memory at or below the rated speed. 

You can unlink fsb from the memory speed on some boards. Others you just have to change the cpu/fsb (spd) ratio to keep the memory at or below it's rated speed. 

Say for instance your in your bios and you raise your fsb to 400 and that makes your memory jump up to 1660, obviously you dont want to run your 1333 rated ram that fast and likely it will fail to boot anyways, so, you just change the cpu/fsb ratio (example 1:1, 2:1) so that the memory drops down to 1300 or something close to that. 

Don't mess with your cpu voltages unless you really know what your doing. You should be able to get to at least 3.2 without raising the voltage. I don't have any experience oc'ing that particular processor so I can't really say for sure but I would bet 3.2 on stock voltage is a piece of cake.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 20, 2010)

My Stats 

*i48.tinypic.com/33bh4k0.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/23tcph.jpg

In my mobo there is no settings for adjusting FSB Dram ratio.I can only set RAM modes.If i set 1333 mode It will be OCed much and result in fail.So I kept it in 1066 mode and its running in 1260Mhz.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2010)

@ajai, the first CPU-Z pic not coming well. can u try? also can u check 1 thing, to run the proccy at default speed & be stable what is minimum voltage needed. can it be done in 1V only? i seen X4 620-630 running stable in 1.1V or slightly less, so want to know minimum voltage.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @ajai, the first CPU-Z pic not coming well. can u try? also can u check 1 thing, to run the proccy at default speed & be stable what is minimum voltage needed. can it be done in 1V only? i seen X4 620-630 running stable in 1.1V or slightly less, so want to know minimum voltage.



I cant see any option in bios to undervolt the proccy.Only +.1 +.2etc are there


----------



## happy20b (May 20, 2010)

Dear all,

 I see some strange things with my PC.. It may be simple question but i am confused with this.

I see -ve values for core temperatures in amd overdrive and value 0 in cpu id hwmonitor.

AMD OVERDRIVE RESULT
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Status monitor -> Board status -> Temperature

cpu core 0  -256 C
cpu core 1  -256 C
cpu core 2  -256 C
cpu core 3  -256 C
TMPIN1        48 C
TMPIN2        40 C
TMPIN3      -127 C
TMPIN4      -294.7 C

Which one is CPU temerature from above details ?? is it TMPIN1  ?



CPUID HWMonitor RESULT
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor    ITE IT87
    Voltage 0    1.38 Volts [0x56] (CPU VCORE)
    Voltage 2    3.36 Volts [0xD2] (+3.3V)
    Voltage 4    12.80 Volts [0xC8] (+12V)
    Voltage 5    -6.08 Volts [0x5F] (-12V)
    Voltage 8    3.31 Volts [0xCF] (VBAT)
    Temperature 0    48°C (118°F) [0x30] (TMPIN0)
    Temperature 1    40°C (103°F) [0x28] (TMPIN1)
    Temperature 2    128°C (262°F) [0x80] (TMPIN2)
    Fan 0        3169 RPM [0xD5] (FANIN0)
    Fan PWM 0    99 pc [0x7F] (FANPWM0)
    Fan PWM 1    99 pc [0x7F] (FANPWM1)
    Fan PWM 2    99 pc [0x7F] (FANPWM2)

Hardware monitor    AMD Athlon II X4 630
    Power 0        100.80 W (Processor)
    Temperature 0    0°C (32°F) [0x0] (Core #0)
    Temperature 1    0°C (32°F) [0x0] (Core #1)
    Temperature 2    0°C (32°F) [0x0] (Core #2)
    Temperature 3    0°C (32°F) [0x0] (Core #3)

Hardware monitor    WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2
    Temperature 0    40°C (103°F) [0x28] (Assembly)


Am i missing anything ? Are not my sensors working properly  or do i need any driver for them ?

Regards


----------



## ajai5777 (May 20, 2010)

First you check the version you using 32bit or 64 bit.In win 7 and vista the application should be run as admin.If its not working try bios hardware monitor to find the CPU temperature.If it is 0 in bios it must be sensors problem.

Overclocking is dangerous when we dont know the temperature of the cores.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> First you check the version you using 32bit or 64 bit.In win 7 and vista the application should be run as admin.If its not working try bios hardware monitor to find the CPU temperature.If it is 0 in bios it must be sensors problem.
> 
> Overclocking is dangerous when we dont know the temperature of the cores.



yup. maybe sensor problem. also no temp, no OC.


----------



## happy20b (May 21, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am using 236X14 and under clocked memory and HT link to meet the OC.So
> my HT link kept to 1.8GHz now its running in 2.1Ghz.Also memory is in 1066 mode and its running in 1260Mhz.If we dont change memory according to that, it also will be OCed to unstable values.
> 
> My mobo supports HDMI,DVI etc but actually I dont know much about it.



Well , I set same values 236X14 , HT link 1.8ghz ( but it is running in 2.1ghz). And memory mode i have 4 options like 
400mhz, 533mhz, 667mhz and 800mhz .. I guess for 1066 mode i have to select 533Mhz .. isnt it ? 




ajai5777 said:


> My Stats
> 
> *i48.tinypic.com/33bh4k0.jpg
> 
> ...



For me also getting same  values except voltage ..  it is auto and , voltage is showing 1.47 unlike urs 1.36



happy20b said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I see some strange things with my PC.. It may be simple question but i am confused with this.
> 
> ...




I set my bioas to default , set ACC to auto and now it is showing proper values .. but still idle temperature is 45 C,
Hardware Monitors

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor    ITE IT87
    Voltage 0    1.38 Volts [0x56] (CPU VCORE)
    Voltage 2    3.33 Volts [0xD0] (+3.3V)
    Voltage 4    12.80 Volts [0xC8] (+12V)
    Voltage 5    -6.08 Volts [0x5F] (-12V)
    Voltage 7    6.80 Volts [0xFD] (+5V VCCH)
    Voltage 8    3.34 Volts [0xD1] (VBAT)
    Temperature 0    45°C (112°F) [0x2D] (TMPIN0)
    Temperature 1    37°C (98°F) [0x25] (TMPIN1)
    Temperature 2    128°C (262°F) [0x80] (TMPIN2)
    Fan 0        2813 RPM [0xF0] (FANIN0)
    Fan PWM 0    0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
    Fan PWM 1    0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
    Fan PWM 2    0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM2)
Register space        LPC, base address = 0x0290


Hardware monitor    AMD Athlon II X4 630
    Power 0        100.80 W (Processor)
    Temperature 0    42°C (106°F) [0x14D] (Core #0)
    Temperature 1    42°C (106°F) [0x14D] (Core #1)
    Temperature 2    42°C (106°F) [0x14D] (Core #2)
    Temperature 3    42°C (106°F) [0x14D] (Core #3)

Hardware monitor    WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2
    Temperature 0    39°C (102°F) [0x27] (Assembly)


----------



## ajai5777 (May 21, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I set my bioas to default , set ACC to auto and now it is showing proper values .. but still idle temperature is 45 C,



ACC has nothing to do with Athlon II X4 630.If you turn on ACC for all cores,temperatures will show wrong values.Thats the problem not the sensor's fault.No need of ACC for over clocking.You just disable it and go on with your OC.

Good Luck


----------



## happy20b (May 21, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> ACC has nothing to do with Athlon II X4 630.If you turn on ACC for all cores,temperatures will show wrong values.Thats the problem not the sensor's fault.No need of ACC for over clocking.You just disable it and go on with your OC.
> 
> Good Luck



I guess that was the problem .. Previously i was using ACC to set all cores.  At that time I was getting wrong temperatures as i detailed in previous  posts. 

When i set ACC to auto , during boot-up it will prompt me a msg "Press 4 to enable ACC" every-time. And all softwares shows valid temperature values. 

What is the advantage of using ACC ?

@ajai are you able to set you Vcore value? coz mine is set to auto and im not able to change in bios. When i set same values for over-clocking as u mentioned, my Vcore values rach 1.47 , wehre as in your snap shot it is just below 1.4. Why is this different ? Is it coz of my MOBO ?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 21, 2010)

happy20b said:


> I guess that was the problem .. Previously i was using ACC to set all cores.  At that time I was getting wrong temperatures as i detailed in previous  posts.
> 
> When i set ACC to auto , during boot-up it will prompt me a msg "Press 4 to enable ACC" every-time. And all softwares shows valid temperature values.
> 
> ...



I think My mobo is more overclocking friendly.Because when the vcore is set to auto it sends 1.36V in idle and in max load with prime it doesnt go over 1.39.That seems good for me.I tried reducing the temperature by reducing the voltage.But for that we hav to set a constant value. I tried lower values.In 1.3V PC failed stress test before maximum temperature say 62C.If I put higher voltages proccy will be stable but temperature will also go up.Its safe to run this proccy below 62C in Stock HSF.For that AUTO voltage is best for me.1.36 in idle and 1.39 in max load @ 3.3Ghz.

          ACC is Advanced Clock Calibration its used to unlock cores,cache disabled by manufacturer due to any reason.The reason is important because if they disabled it due to damage, we wont be able to unlock it or the unlocked wont be stable.If it was done to meet the demand in market, we are lucky.(But I dont get the point in disabling working cores to meet the demand in lower cored proccys.)


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I think My mobo is more overclocking friendly.



its not like that buddy. Biostar motherboards are always considered best when it comes to OC. have a look at the world top OCs. most of them go for cheap Biostar based 790GX, rather than Asus Corsshairs. or Gigabyte UD7s or DFI's lanpartys. 

i have heard a rumor that some legendary OCer have went to Biostar from DFI (in 2000 or so) & after that Biostar have been taken as center of attraction in any form of OCing, be AMD or Intel. also their 8600GTs were very much OCble. & allows change of voltage to DRAMs & GPU.

well Asus known for their innovation & Bios. clean bios & excellent bios.


----------



## happy20b (May 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its not like that buddy. Biostar motherboards are always considered best when it comes to OC. have a look at the world top OCs. most of them go for cheap Biostar based 790GX, rather than Asus Corsshairs. or Gigabyte UD7s or DFI's lanpartys.
> 
> i have heard a rumor that some legendary OCer have went to Biostar from DFI (in 2000 or so) & after that Biostar have been taken as center of attraction in any form of OCing, be AMD or Intel. also their 8600GTs were very much OCble. & allows change of voltage to DRAMs & GPU.
> 
> well Asus known for their innovation & Bios. clean bios & excellent bios.



Even im using stock cooler, He has not put any thermal paste. Asus TD V-Evo mobos heat sinks are better than biostar G3 HD mobo .. But still why my cpu temperature is high compared to Ajais cpu , and also the voltage .. Im using same values but my vcore voltage is much higher than his vcore voltage .. 

And why i am not able to change voltage in bios ? it is set to auto , when i press enter it shows nothing..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 23, 2010)

I am going for a Coolermaster Hyper TX3 for 1k.I need my proccy to run in 3.5-3.6Ghz for a long period of time.Running an OCed proccy in Stock HSF wont be safe for future.The chip may not last longer.


----------



## happy20b (May 24, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am going for a Coolermaster Hyper TX3 for 1k.I need my proccy to run in 3.5-3.6Ghz for a long period of time.Running an OCed proccy in Stock HSF wont be safe for future.The chip may not last longer.



Please post the snap shots when u add new cooler .. Im still unlucky with my idle temperature .. At stock speed,cooler,voltage my idle temperature is > 42 C .. Is it mobo problem or CPU problem ?


----------



## pradss27 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey guys have you checked this link ????

Kingston Technology Company - HyperX DDR3 -

Also for saving energy :

Kingston Technology Company - HyperX LoVo -


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 29, 2010)

My overclocked Athlon II X4 630 started to heat up lately.It reached 67-68 in all core max.Then it started to cross the safe limit of 72C.Then I cancelled the overclock and tried to run in stock speed, but the temperature didnt go down.I thought my proccy was damaged due to overclocking.As a last try, I bought a desi thermal paste from a local electronic shop and applied once again.Surprizingly the temperatures came back to normal again. 

37-38 in idle and 52-55 in all core max. 

Now I run it in stock.I wont overclock it again with out a cooler.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

better don't use these desi pastes. will give you a hard time if you need remove them from the HSF/Proccy. the default paste shipped with the proccy is total crap. get Nano or Arctic Silver, than think of going for a cooler. thats the reason i still running @ stock speed. does your proccy fan makes noise? just asking out of curiosity


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 29, 2010)

Only normal sound.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

ok. me not having any sound problem. the sound/heat problem was only limited to Phenom II processors (or their heatsink) i think.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

okay offtopic question here:-
How exactly can i apply Thermal Paste on CPU and GPU?
please don't laugh i am still a noob 
a step by step guide (with pictures maybe) would be awesome!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> okay offtopic question here:-
> How exactly can i apply Thermal Paste on CPU and GPU?
> please don't laugh i am still a noob
> a step by step guide (with pictures maybe) would be awesome!!



so this is the step to step guide to apply thermal paste on cpu

Installing The CPU Cooler : Best Of Tom?s Hardware: How To Build A PC


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^^^^
wow stellar article Piyush!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

^^its Tomshardwares
what else can u expect from them?!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is how I applied TIM -

Put a drop on the proccy.Then applied the whole surface with hand  Then wiped it with an ATM card.Then a thin layer remained.Put the heatsink back and fixed.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

^^
is there a risk to the proccy in the whole processs?
i.e is there any risk if the material is applied too much?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

no risk. until yes you over apply it. just give it a thin paste. or can instead use the FSP if not willing make your hands dirty. yaar get your PC first, all helps will be offered here free of cost 

EDIT: its HSF, not FSP. sorry


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^
> is there a risk to the proccy in the whole processs?
> i.e is there any risk if the material is applied too much?



No.But if you havnt done it correctly the proccy will overheat.You can always check it using softwares.Excess amount of TIM isnt good.A thin layer would be good.Thats why pepole use credit/ATM cards to get a thin uniform layer.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it recommended to remove the thermal paste with the stock heat sink, and apply arctic silver...even if one is not going to overclock ? Or is it good to do it anyway? Just wondering.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> no risk. until yes you over apply it. just give it a thin paste. or can instead use the FSP if not willing make your hands dirty. yaar get your PC first, all helps will be offered here free of cost


the pc is going to be assembled tomorrow
but without the damn unavailable Hawk
have to game on IGP till then

p.s.
can anyone confirm for me
there are two versions of athlon II available in market
one with C3 stepping(runs cooler, better overclock results)
and others with non C3
how to identify them?


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> the pc is going to be assembled tomorrow
> but without the damn unavailable Hawk
> have to game on IGP till then
> 
> ...



ADX630WFK42GI / ADX630WFGIBOX -> ADX630WFK42GM / ADX630WFGMBOX
ADX635WFK42GI / ADX635WFGIBOX -> ADX635WFK42GM / ADX635WFGMBOX

C3 revisions have the m in the model number.

Details on AMD Athlon II X2 processors with C3 revision


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 30, 2010)

@Ajai,
@Sam.shab,
@Piyush,
@Jaskanwar
and anyone else with athlon 600 series proccies
guys please check your proccy revision using the link provided by Raptorx


> ADX630WFK42GI / ADX630WFGIBOX -> ADX630WFK42GM / ADX630WFGMBOX
> ADX635WFK42GI / ADX635WFGIBOX -> ADX635WFK42GM / ADX635WFGMBOX
> *www.cpu-world.com/news_2010/2010060401_Details_on_AMD_Athlon_II_X2_processors_with_C3_revision.html


@Raptorx
Good work Buddy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 30, 2010)

mine is 635 c2.
you will get pre-applied TIM on the HSF.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

mine is c2 too
and there's no need of the link

if u r using core temp,them it will be stated in its table


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

CPU_Z says its C2.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 30, 2010)

ITwares has the non-c3 x4 635 for 5k. Prime has the c3 one for for 150rs more(verified the model through email). How much of a difference does it really make?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2010)

hardly any difference. just C3 will run stable at even 1.15V (appx) whereas C2 will require 1.2V to run stable. the revision difference brings just 2 main things:

1. lower voltage to run proccy stable.
2. increased OC headroom or say will OC more at the default voltage (not always. sometimes the opposite happens too).


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2011)

Overclocked again with Cooler Master Hyper TX3

It was easy to hit 3.4 Ghz (243 x 14) with all settings auto.But in 3.5 Ghz (250 x 14) PC failed to boot.Then I started to play with voltages, dram settings and all.After I changed dram to ganged mode and manually set ram timing, I was able to boot to windows.Then I tried different voltages and fixed to 1.42.Increased cpu nb frequency to 1.3 from 1.17.Now its prime stable at 55C 

current settings :

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 Ghz
Revision : C2
FSB X Multiplier : 250 x 14 
Vcore Under Load : 1.424 V
Vcore at idle : 1.39 V
Cooler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3
CPU NB frequency : 1.3 V
Max temp : 55C


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

700mhz boost
but idle temps are 55?
isnt it a bit high?


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2011)

Its not idle.Idle is 37 and 55 is the max when I run prime.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

then its pretty cool i guess


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually that 3.5 Ghz was not that stable as I thought.It crashed in prime after some time.Then I increased vcore and memory voltage a bit and now its stable.

Vcore : 1.44 V
memory voltage : 1.61 V
max temp : 57

how is 1.44 V for Athlon II X4 and 1.61 V for Adata value rams ? Are they safe ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

dont know
never reached those values
however u can try asking jassy
though he's at 3.3
he must have tried more than this


----------

